# Best Bible for Little Minds



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2007)

I had this question posed via email, and there are many of you out there with children. What do you think?


"I was wondering if you could direct me to some more *books on children* and the *best bible* you see best fit for little minds."


----------



## Answerman (Mar 19, 2007)

In terms of Bible translations for children I like the ESV or NKJV. I tend to have my children read what I consider the best version for adults and tell them to ask me for definitions of words they do not understand and you would be suprised how fast their vocabulary grows. BTW, we are strong homeschool advocates based on God's command in Duet. 6:4-9.

I am not sure what you mean by books on children, I take it that you mean books best suited for children and not books about how to raise children. If you mean good books suited for children here is my short list:

The Big Book of Questions and Answers About Jesus by Sinclair Ferguson
The Big Book of Questions and Answers by Sinclair Ferguson
The Westmister Shorter Catechism by Vic Lockman
The Child's Bood on the Fall of Man by Thomas H. Gallaudet
Feed My Lamb's By John Todd
The Child at Home by John S.C. Abbott
Old Path's for Little Feet by Carol Brandt
The Young Christian by Matthew Henry
Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life by John Calvin
The Westminster Shorter Catechism by G.I. Williamson (good for young and old)
The Shorter Catechism Explained from Scripture by Thomas Vincent (for older children)

Hope this helps.

For Christ's Crown and Covenant,
David Morrow


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2007)

How about a "Children's Bible" as in 3-6 year olds?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> How about a \"Children's Bible\" as in 3-6 year olds?



We read this to our kids every night: Amazon.com: The Child's Story Bible: Books: Catherine F. Vos

Covers the Bible from Genesis to Revelation and even includes some solid Biblical Theology along the way.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 19, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> We read this to our kids every night: http://www.amazon.com/Childs-Story-Bible-Catherine-Vos/dp/0802850111
> 
> Covers the Bible from Genesis to Revelation and even includes some solid Biblical Theology along the way.



 

Banner of Truth sells the version without the images intended to be God.


----------



## KMK (Mar 20, 2007)

The Blue Back Speller has awesome stuff. I know it is available through Vision Forum.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 20, 2007)

This book by Anne de Vries is excellent for children 3-7 or so. Good stories, no images of our Lord, solid text.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

_The Children's King James Bible_


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 20, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> We read this to our kids every night: http://www.amazon.com/Childs-Story-Bible-Catherine-Vos/dp/0802850111
> 
> Covers the Bible from Genesis to Revelation and even includes some solid Biblical Theology along the way.



I STRONGLY second this excellent book by Catherine Vos. My mother read it to uas as we grew up and to be honest I feel it was a great help.

JH


----------



## bradofshaw (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, we used the book by Vos growing up. Funny, I had forgotten there were pictures of Jesus in that. Kind of odd. But I have fond memories of my parents reading to us from it.


----------



## CDM (Mar 20, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Banner of Truth sells the version without the images intended to be God.



Do you have a link? I'm interested.

Thanks.


----------



## CDM (Mar 20, 2007)

mangum said:


> Do you have a link? I'm interested.
> 
> Thanks.



I found 4 of them. What's the difference?

4420 Childs Story Bible-3V Catherine Vos $ 39.00 
2501 Childs Story Bible-V1-Gen-Rut Catherine Vos $ 16.50 
2518 Childs Story Bible-V2-Sam-Mal Catherine Vos $ 14.50 
2372 Childs Story Bible-V3-NT $ 14.50​
Prices are different but what else?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

mangum said:


> I found 4 of them. What's the difference?
> 
> 4420 Childs Story Bible-3V Catherine Vos $ 39.00
> 2501 Childs Story Bible-V1-Gen-Rut Catherine Vos $ 16.50
> ...



It's my understanding that the Eerdman's edition contains images intended to portray Christ, while the Banner of Truth edition does not. I'm not sure about other differences.


----------



## CDM (Mar 20, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It's my understanding that the Eerdman's edition contains images intended to portray Christ, while the Banner of Truth edition does not. I'm not sure about other differences.



Ok. Is this one the BoT edition?

*2372* Childs Story Bible-V3-NT $ 14.50​


----------



## Ravens (Mar 20, 2007)

When I first saw this thread I thought it concerned gift-Bibles for Arminians.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2007)

We use the edition of Vos that has the pictures of "Jesus" (sic) however my wife just wrapped the outside in brown paper. I felt a bit legalistic at the time but since then it has given us several reminders to talk about the issue with the kids so I guess covering the pictures has turned out to be a good idea.

BTW we also use both of the "Big Books of Q&A about Jesus" band like them alot.


----------



## CDM (Mar 20, 2007)

Kevin said:


> We use the edition of Vos that has the pictures of "Jesus" (sic) however my wife just wrapped the outside in brown paper. I felt a bit legalistic at the time but since then it has given us several reminders to talk about the issue with the kids so I guess covering the pictures has turned out to be a good idea.
> 
> BTW we also use both of the "Big Books of Q&A about Jesus" band like them alot.



What about the pictures inside? Are there any? Do you have a link to the one without pics of you know who?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2007)

We use the version with pictures intended to be our Lord, but all the pictures in the book are two sided illustrations so they can be easily ripped out without taking out any of the text. As for the cover, you can cover it OR do what I did and cut it out with an exacto-knife.

The Banner of Truth version is the same text but with more illustrations and everything divided into three separate volumes (Genesis - Ruth, Samuel - Malachi, and the NT). They are also softbound.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

mangum said:


> Ok. Is this one the BoT edition?
> 
> *2372* Childs Story Bible-V3-NT $ 14.50​



I'm not sure if this reference is for the BoT version or not, but you can get it (the BoT edition) at Monergism Books for a decent price.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2007)

Another endorsement for the Vos bible:

My family was visiting the OP church in our home town in Pennsylvania a month ago. We spent the Lord's day with the pastor and his wife and new born son. They also preferred the Vos bible and mentioned that the mother reads it for her own edification.

It is not to replace reading the very word of God, but it is very good for giving a thorough overview with necessary theological meat. If the average broad evangelical would simply read the Vos bible they would be much more knowledgeable about the Bible than many of their pastors.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> This book by Anne de Vries is excellent for children 3-7 or so. Good stories, no images of our Lord, solid text.



Interesting, I never heard of Anne de Vries, but from what it sounds like, this may be good for ages 3-7 and then Vos is a a good stepping stone for ages 7-12.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2007)

mangum said:


> What about the pictures inside? Are there any? Do you have a link to the one without pics of you know who?



She covered those too. I couldn't live with myself if I tore a page out of a book....


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 20, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Interesting, I never heard of Anne de Vries, but from what it sounds like, this may be good for ages 3-7 and then Vos is a a good stepping stone for ages 7-12.



not sure - the deVries is listed as reading level for 9-12 year olds (which probably means 7-9 year olds...) We've used the Vos for morning and evening devotional reading with our girls (6, 4 and 2) and just bought Abby (6) her own Bible - the Early Readers Bible from Nelson - good sized, easy-to-read font, and the full NKJV text. It's got 2 or three pictures purporting to represent our Lord, and these can easily be removed. Other than those, it's a great Bible for kids.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 20, 2007)

mangum said:


> I found 4 of them. What's the difference?
> 
> 4420 Childs Story Bible-3V Catherine Vos $ 39.00
> 2501 Childs Story Bible-V1-Gen-Rut Catherine Vos $ 16.50
> ...



You realize that the last three are the parts of a three volume set?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 21, 2007)

Hay:

For centuries the KJV was used. That it is "hard to understand" for the modern mind would give you the opportunity to explain it to them as their father and corporate head. In education children should be encouraged to go beyond what we perceive as their limitations.

Consider this 8th grade test from 1895 - are you able to answer all of the questions?

http://mwhodges.home.att.net/1895-test.htm

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## SRoper (Mar 21, 2007)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hay:
> 
> For centuries the KJV was used. That it is "hard to understand" for the modern mind would give you the opportunity to explain it to them as their father and corporate head. In education children should be encouraged to go beyond what we perceive as their limitations.
> 
> ...



Well some of the rules have changed, like the rules for "Capital Letters."


----------

